# Servidor dados meteorológicos



## karlosCM (24 Out 2009 às 16:47)

Boas Malta,
Já faz algum tempo que ando à procura de um servisor de dados meteorológicos. Eu pretendia ter acesso à previsão meteorológica da cidade do porto em formato xml.
Aguem me pode dar uma ajuda???


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Como nunca precisei não te sei dizer nenhum em concreto mas se fizeres uma pesquisa por "Weather Feeds" penso que encontras vários fornecedores para o serviço que pretendes. A própria Google tem um mas parece ser privado:

http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=Lisbon

Existem outros feeds:
http://developer.yahoo.com/weather/
http://www.weather.com/services/xmloap.html


----------

